# K03 Wastegate Adjustment



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

I am looking to sqeeze just 1 or 2 more psi out of my turbo at redline (currently hit 10psi by 7,000 rpm)
I know that this is dangerous and that too much adjustment can be bad news, but i just want to tweek it a small increment.
Which way do i tighten/loosen the nut on the wastegate arm? and does anyone have any pictures they could supply so i can be very careful with this?
Thanks











_Modified by turbotuner20V at 10:19 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

I just posted this on another thread ...

_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_ok here is my deal with adjusting wastegate. Please be aware that I have had issues wiht performance for a while possibly due to a turbo that is getting close to the end of his life.
Settings for 2 weeks:
1. Turned wg half way down (4 full turns ... half way)
2. MBC with low boost spring to 19psi
3. 23 psi spike and holding 22 psi till 4500rpms, 19psi at 5500 rpms








4. down to 12-13 at redline
results after turning wg back to normal:
1. Melted silicone connector at outlet








2. metalic clatter when driving in gear without applying throttle








3. to hit full boost (19psi) I will need to get to 4200rpms first








4. Even in 4th gear at 3500 rpms it will take me a good 700rpms to get to 19psi
I am going to check everything tonight for leaks but the metalic clatter tells me that my poor ko3s is taking its last breaths


I added a few more


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (chaugner)*

damn.... i don't think you needed that shaft/fins anyway








That seems to be the extreme of what i'm thinking.. i was considering a half turn to a turn increase run for months on end.... good idea or precursor to that *^* ?
and which way do i turn it? towards the wastegate or towards the turbo?



_Modified by turbotuner20V at 10:56 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## willmtbike4food (Jun 23, 2003)

righty-tighty, lefty-loosey?? I'm ***assuming*** that a clockwise turn would 'tighten' it...


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (chaugner)*

Think 4 full turns might have been too much?


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (VDUBNDizzy)*

man ive cranked mine down till it wont go anymore.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Think 4 full turns might have been too much?









I guess it was







... now all I have to do is convince my boss to get me the 2871R sooner then Xmas.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (chaugner)*

if you are standing on the passenger side, crank it to the right a few times.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (igotaprestent4u)*

cool, i'll experiment with it tomorrow...
what is the consensus on what a "safe" margin of adjustment is?
one full turn? two full turns?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

i have mine 4 full turns up from the bottom. Helped my surging. Been that way for over 8 months.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

"up from the bottom" being to the right (towards the wastegate/firewall) if you're standing on the passenger side?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

holy ****... melted a silicone connector. 
ROFLMAO! 
hot air much


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

seems like that happend after he turned the boost down...


----------



## GTI.8T (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

i gave mine 8 cranks tonight. I am running an n75J valve and the damn thing was only spiking at like 17-18. but after the adjustment the boost climbs to 21-22 ( anything higher you'll go into limp mode, it's happened to my friend) the funny thing is that the boost stays there until like 4500 rpm the slowly tapers off. When the rpms go passed 5000, the boost starts to fall faster from 15 psi to 12-10. this is because the ko3s can't flow a lot as it approaches redline. I hope my turbo doesn't explode


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTI.8T)*

damn... these are some pretty extreme settings... i'm gonna try 1 full turn tomorrow and go to a max. of 2 full turns.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

I'm using the same setting. 4 turns up from the bottom. Gave me an additional 2 psi at redline. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*

man, u guys really love crankin on these wastegates.... who has run a modified wastegate the longest and who has tightened the furthest?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_man, u guys really love crankin on these wastegates.... who has run a modified wastegate the longest and who has tightened the furthest?


Dead K03S = excuse for BT.
Lets get that K03S breathing some fire!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*

haha. dead K03 = another K03 or K04 cause i don't wanna drop the cash for a BT. I just want to tweek this one a safe margin, but i haven't figured out what a safe margin is yet.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_
Dead K03S = excuse for BT.


exactly ... eventhough you can get a replacement for like $150 and a BT for $3K ... so 20 times as much value








still a good excuse for me


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_exactly ... eventhough you can get a replacement for like $150 and a BT for $3K ... so 20 times as much value








still a good excuse for me










Shhhhh this will be my excuse to get this one past the wife...








'value' has nothing to do with it


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*

I may try this. There are 2 nuts to turn, right? One on each side of the arm. 
Correct?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_I may try this. There are 2 nuts to turn, right? One on each side of the arm. 
Correct?

That's correct.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (16vracer)*

it's pretty funny how everybody thinks this is something relatively new...and it'll be even funnier when people from this forum will start posting how they blew up their turbo's and they for some reason my car smokes and smells like oil now...can't wait...ROFL


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (kilmer420)*

i don't think this is new... i just think it is my last resort after all the other mods i've added. And my intent from this post was to avoid situations you described... but as we all know factory specs can always be tweak slightly.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (kilmer420)*

Some of us know this is old school. Happily we don't have to cut the rod and weld it back together in order to do this. 
Hopefully anyone doing this knows of the risks involved.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_Some of us know this is old school. Happily we don't have to cut the rod and weld it back together in order to do this. 
Hopefully anyone doing this knows of the risks involved. 

a lot of people on here are monkey see monkey doo types...hence why I posted this...I hope these people find used KO3's soon


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_a lot of people on here are monkey see monkey doo types...hence why I posted this...I hope these people find used KO3's soon










Yeah someone needed to say it.








And to and monkeys out there I say... 
'OMG i just pulled the wastegate vac line off and I get 20 psi all the way to redline! I raced this Porsche GT2 and won! The 1.8T can NEVAR lose! '


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*

and how many turns is it to set it back to factory settings? just for reference for people that messed around with it...
i know i did the 4 full turn and didnt like the way it felt so i immediately turned it back... for others what would it be... 5 -6 full turns? how many threads from the base(end)


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MrSkills68)*

use white out or some other marker so you know what the stock one is ... so you are saying you did not like the feeling of more power


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (chaugner)*

if u turned it up 4 times why not just turn it back 4 times? whiteout isn't a bad idea though. I'm going to experiment w/this after i get my exhaust on tonight


----------



## Odoyle_Rulz (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

nm


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

Definately mark it with something. Whiteout worked for me.


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*

just crank it down... you'll get mad horsepowa from adjusting the wastegate... and virtually no harm can be done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (fshowcarz)*


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (fshowcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fshowcarz* »_just crank it down... you'll get mad horsepowa from adjusting the wastegate... and virtually no harm can be done!!!!!!!!!









For people reading this, that don't recognize sarcasim......
Please don't do this....








Page 2......p\/\/N3.......










_Modified by .:Redman at 4:08 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

i understand sarcasam, i just didn't understand the point of the post. Not really informative or creative....


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

i am fine where im at... just wanted to find out for others sake.... that want to return to stock how far down their wastegate is set at from the factory... i amnot touching mine anymore....its great where its at
turbotuner maybe you can take pics or count how many turns since yours wasnt touched?


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MrSkills68)*

sure, i'll try to count exposed threads and snap a digi cam pic... i've got a GReddy FMIC too so its a giant open space back by my wastegate


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_i understand sarcasam, i just didn't understand the point of the post. Not really informative or creative....

well i don't see rational anywhere in this post, but you don't see me complaining.... 
so why don't you explain to me your goals for adjusting the wastegate, then some imperical data on your solution.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (fshowcarz)*

i've stated my goals along w/ the fact that I will test and document my experimenting tonight after my exhaust install. I just get tired of you popping up and cluttering threads w/ pointless comments and am using my posts to attempt to stop you from doing this in the future. So I would say that my post does have rational, not to mention that this is my thread.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_sure, i'll try to count exposed threads and snap a digi cam pic... i've got a GReddy FMIC too so its a giant open space back by my wastegate









dont worry, experiment and dont forget to snap away


----------



## 04_BMP_GLI (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MrSkills68)*

I've had the wastegate adjusted for the past 3months on my GLi with no problems whatsoever. I went from a 11-12psi spike to a 14psi spike that holds a little more boost throughout the entire rpm range. 
Also did this with my chipped '02 GTI and had no problems for the 45k miles I had it.


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (04_BMP_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04_BMP_GLI* »_I've had the wastegate adjusted for the past 3months on my GLi with no problems whatsoever. I went from a 11-12psi spike to a 14psi spike that holds a little more boost throughout the entire rpm range. 
Also did this with my chipped '02 GTI and had no problems for the 45k miles I had it.









If you adjusted your waste gate, then your car is not "stock". Might wanna change your sig.
You modified it when you adjusted the waste gate.....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_









Why is this







a few turns of preload on the wastegate to prevent creep is fine. Ever single chipped 1.8t with a KO3 or KO3S is not using the wastegate above 4000 rpm anyway so how can this be any harder on your turbo? If you chip is calling for a spec of 16 to 18 psi at 6500 then your wastegate is closed my friend.
So if you gained anything from doing this then your wastegate was opening a little when it shouldnt have.


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 3:35 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## richyrich212t (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MRP2001GTi)*

well stated !!!
you are just adjusting preload on the waste gate actuator -=-


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Why is this







a few turns of preload on the wastegate to prevent creep is fine. Ever single chipped 1.8t with a KO3 or KO3S is not using the wastegate above 4000 rpm anyway so how can this be any harder on your turbo? If you chip is calling for a spec of 16 to 18 psi at 6500 then your wastegate is closed my friend.
So if you gained anything from doing this then your wastegate was opening a little when it shouldnt have.

_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 3:35 PM 10-5-2004_

I wasn't using that icon for this thread, i started this tread...








I was using it to show my displeasure with fsshowcar or whatever posting his requisite stupid comment in my thread. I completely agree with what you said and that is why i believe in doing this in moderation just to stop the wastegate from being open when it shouldn't.
btw. i installed my new GHL 3", Samco tip and fixed a vacuum today so i was so excited to finally get the car running (shipping mix up w/ GHL) that i got it too hot to work on this evening and will have to do my tests tomorrow. I'll keep you guys posted though.. i'm also interested in the "surging cure" aspect of this mod




_Modified by turbotuner20V at 6:30 AM 10-6-2004_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Why is this







a few turns of preload on the wastegate to prevent creep is fine. Ever single chipped 1.8t with a KO3 or KO3S is not using the wastegate above 4000 rpm anyway so how can this be any harder on your turbo? If you chip is calling for a spec of 16 to 18 psi at 6500 then your wastegate is closed my friend.
So if you gained anything from doing this then your wastegate was opening a little when it shouldnt have.

_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 3:35 PM 10-5-2004_

thank you ......
that said if i do have any problems ko3sports are a dime a dozen. if i cant get around to messing with the broken old one i have a billion friends that are master techs for BMW as well as VW.
I'm not losing sleep over the issue, but thanks for the warning


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

yea, i want to know how safe it is to tighten it as well. sounds like 1 turn or so is good, but i don't even know where these screws are =/


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Why is this







a few turns of preload on the wastegate to prevent creep is fine. Ever single chipped 1.8t with a KO3 or KO3S is not using the wastegate above 4000 rpm anyway so how can this be any harder on your turbo? If you chip is calling for a spec of 16 to 18 psi at 6500 then your wastegate is closed my friend.
So if you gained anything from doing this then your wastegate was opening a little when it shouldnt have.

_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 3:35 PM 10-5-2004_

Requested boost on a chipped 1.8T will fall to about 11-12 PSI at redline.....NOT 16-18PSI. Do a search and look at some chipped K03 or K03s boost logs sometime. Not sure if the wastegate is open or closed at this point though. It's only 2 PSI higher than redline on a nonchipped 180 hp 1.8T so I suspect it's probably open at this point.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (gtiiiiiiii)*

i tried 2 full turns before i dropped the car off at the body shop... I couldn't get a digi cam but snapped some decent camera phone pics to show u guys what the peice looks like (stock charge pipe guys are gonna have a tough time w/ this)
I still have a significant amount of surging, but i'm spiking maybe 1psi higher than i was before. (went from 21/22 to 22/23) and i'm holding 11psi at redline. This is about what i'm looking to get out of this mod so i'm done adjusting. I'll try to get my pics up and update people on how the car drives more when i get it back.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_i tried 2 full turns before i dropped the car off at the body shop... I couldn't get a digi cam but snapped some decent camera phone pics to show u guys what the peice looks like (stock charge pipe guys are gonna have a tough time w/ this)
I still have a significant amount of surging, but i'm spiking maybe 1psi higher than i was before. (went from 21/22 to 22/23) and i'm holding 11psi at redline. This is about what i'm looking to get out of this mod so i'm done adjusting. I'll try to get my pics up and update people on how the car drives more when i get it back.

lets see the pic


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MrSkills68)*


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

the white marks are spots of whiteout so i know when i've made a "full" turn for sure. These pictures are pre-adjustment
By the way, that's not white out on the threads, only the nuts... i'm not sure why that part turned out white.


_Modified by turbotuner20V at 6:43 PM 10-7-2004_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_









Ok so does that nut need to be turned up for more boost?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (drewdiesel)*

The rod needs to be shortened. So in that pic the nut needs to go Up to the left. Very confusing angle there.... 


_Modified by SnowGTI2003 at 11:28 AM 10-7-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (SnowGTI2003)*

Just to clearfy to get more boost you have to turn the nuts towards the actuator (the metal cylinder) 
I have my set at 4 threads away from the actuator and im spikeing 25psi
and very slowly tabs down. the car feels insanely fast.
and just fir the record for all the ppl that say its dangerous to adjust the WG the boost controlers does exactly the same thing and it cost money


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

how much did yyou turn it whith your adjustments?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (MrSkills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSkills68* »_how much did yyou turn it whith your adjustments?

I turned it all the way up and then 4 threads back


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (Eraser)*

mine is all the WAY down with no chip a 4.3 diode and 4 bar FPR feels as fast as when i had a chip lol. I get 21psi and 16psi at redline







gonna dyno it soon too see if im running to lean or some sheet like that


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_mine is all the WAY down with no chip a 4.3 diode and 4 bar FPR feels as fast as when i had a chip lol. I get 21psi and 16psi at redline







gonna dyno it soon too see if im running to lean or some sheet like that
















.. your turbo will be joining mine very soon


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_







.. your turbo will be joining mine very soon

i bet it has 64k miles on it lol. with a chip my turbo has seen 28psi only for a day lol


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (O2VW1.8T)*

i turned mine 2 full rotations. (probly a couple threads)


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

i really dont recomend the wastegate adjustment...... i farked with mine over a year ago and tweaked it a bit here and there......... now i have to have it cranked like 12 turns just to hit 19 psi, and unplugged and at the stock setting i only hit 16 psi. not worth it IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (1.8tizzle)*

so you think tightening it down those 2 full turns will have any impact? i don't plan on touching it any more


----------



## mJstk01 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_so you think tightening it down those 2 full turns will have any impact? i don't plan on touching it any more


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_so you think tightening it down those 2 full turns will have any impact? i don't plan on touching it any more

more psi and probably couple more psi at redline, Im holding 16psi at redline with no chip and with a diode


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (O2VW1.8T)*

i was thinking more along the lines of reliability impact. I'm not in any hurry to blow my turbo


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

after reading this i went ouy and gave my wg 2 complete turns
went up about 1.5 psi and have much quicker spool up 
i dont think 2 turns could be harmfull,,,


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (dtm337)*

see, mine barely even changed.... so i'm thinking that somehow my wastegate was a bit loose to begin w/ and all i did was tighten it to make it function right... boost still spikes about the same and falls the same w/ only 1psi gained at redline we'll see how it acts when i get it back for more "testing"









sweet, OWNED pg. 3


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

Keep us posted on this.
All I can think is that VW put the adjustable arm on there for a reason.
Who's to say that it was ever set perfectly at the factory.....Because we all know that it's impossible for the factrory guys to screw up.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

very true... and especially since i see/hear of guys running 12psi at redline w/ no wastegate adjustments, i'm thinking that i'm just tweaking mine to its ideal setting, not modifying it


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRSGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

i have a apr 91 oct chip. it only spikes to about 16 to 17 if i do this will the spike increase. i would like it spike about 20..


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (JRSGTI)*

depends on your mods...
I've got a GHL 3" TB and a CAI/Samco TIP so my turbo is probly breathin at its peak, so the only reason it wouldn't hit the right psi on its spike/redline is because of the wastegate.


----------



## richyrich212t (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

I had the same problem -=- my wastegate would not stay fully close on my K04 with it factory setting-=- So I cranked her back about 3 turns to put some preload on here and wham!!!! -=- from 20lbs to 25lbs boost -=- 
remeber guys this does not give you more boost it just helps you keeep the bosst that you have generated -=- do this in small increments or you could be looking at a BT setup sooner than you anticipate -=- =
later 
Rich


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (richyrich212t)*

Three turns towards the front of the car? That sounds kind of like what is happening to me, and I can't find any boost leaks.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (ab8349)*

no... shorten the arm.. and huh?


----------



## GTIMOLA (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (JRSGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRSGTI* »_ i have a apr 91 oct chip. it only spikes to about 16 to 17 if i do this will the spike increase. i would like it spike about 20..









spikes are gay and cause timing retard...


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (GTIMOLA)*

spikes are gay ,, were looking for holding pressure,,, it just gave me a much quicker spool up,, and about 1.5 on the top end ,,,


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_spikes are gay ,, were looking for holding pressure,,, it just gave me a much quicker spool up,, and about 1.5 on the top end ,,,

How the hell can a boost spike be gay.....
A boost spike is a boost spike plain and simple.
Sure we aren't looking to up our boost spikes, rather retain our available boost higher in the RPM range.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

thats why we dial down the spike w/ a MBC or overboost kit. I don't want to hit 23psi but for some reason both my upsolute and GIAC chip spike to this... i'd rather be around 21psi w/ 11ish psi at redline


----------



## GTIMOLA (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

give me 19psi from 3500 to 5500 and I'll be a happy dubber








boost spikes cause the ecu to react in a manner that reduces performance. the overboost solution kit is almost necessary for optimal tuning.


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_thats why we dial down the spike w/ a MBC or overboost kit. I don't want to hit 23psi but for some reason both my upsolute and GIAC chip spike to this... i'd rather be around 21psi w/ 11ish psi at redline

I agree 100% exactly why I run the parts you mentioned. Or we use a diode to prevent limp caused by spikes.


----------



## millfly (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

This is my response to this whole post.






























Screwing with the wastgate will get you screwed.

Millfly


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (millfly)*

this is my response to you in general, including every pointless, incoherent, idiodic post you've made.








go away


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_this is my response to you in general, including every pointless, incoherent, idiodic post you've made.








go away

X2


----------



## GTIMOLA (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

diodes are gay too.















I use v-tune to avoid limp (viagra and strippers work too). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go APR


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (GTIMOLA)*

^^^^ my dad will beat up your dad.


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (-MrGti-)*

sounds like a great way to blow up the turbo/motor







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_this is my response to you in general, including every pointless, incoherent, idiodic post you've made.








go away

X3


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

ok so i've been tweaking my wastegate here and there, and i still get like 9 psi at redline and peak at 16-18 if i'm lucky. I have 3" tb, cai, eurojet fmic, underdrive pulleys and apr 91 octane. i figure i'll lose some boost from fmic but not that much =/ can someone count the threads theirs is at from the end of the bolt? (other side of wastegate pointing out of engine bay) I'm wondering if mine also isn't already too loose. I've tightened it a good bit =/


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (gtiiiiiiii)*

How much PSI I you trying to achieve with a 91 octane file?


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (turbotuner20V)*

I had problems with part throttle surging that would not go away after FMIC install. Finally after trying a bunch of things I decided to try adjusting my wastegate a bit to keep it from fluctuating and pulsing. It actually worked, helped smooth out my part throttle. Since I only tightened it one turn I didn't see any boost increase.
What I don't understand is how people will say that adjusting your wastegate is a bad thing. Yes anything in excess is going to hurt you but like anything mechanical with moving parts and linkages it is going to need to be adjusted over time to compensate for wear and tear. The same people that say "don't adjust your wastegate" probably don't have any problems with the multitude of other products offered that increase boost by messing with wastegate timing i.e. MBC's, EBC's.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_ok so i've been tweaking my wastegate here and there, and i still get like 9 psi at redline and peak at 16-18 if i'm lucky. I have 3" tb, cai, eurojet fmic, underdrive pulleys and apr 91 octane. i figure i'll lose some boost from fmic but not that much =/ can someone count the threads theirs is at from the end of the bolt? (other side of wastegate pointing out of engine bay) I'm wondering if mine also isn't already too loose. I've tightened it a good bit =/

i get 16psi with no chip, stock dp and just a cat-back with a 4.3v 1w diode with the wastegate turned 4 turns from the bottem


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
i get 16psi with no chip, stock dp and just a cat-back with a 4.3v 1w diode with the wastegate turned 4 turns from the bottem









Hows your fuel trim?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*

honestly, i like where it spikes, but i want maybe 11 psi at redline as opposed to 9 i have right now =/


----------



## Hoche (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (gtiiiiiiii)*

I have a k03s turbo, 93 APR chip, 2.5" GHL catback, EVOMS cold air intake, and it seems like my turbo tabes a long time to spool.
My boost guage reads 15-20 inches of vacuum and boost holds at 10-13 PSI. 
My guage shows that the boost and inches are not stable, they surge up and down.
Will this mod in any way help with giving me better spool time and better psi?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (.:Redman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Redman* »_
Hows your fuel trim?

who knows, i have a 4-bar in there. Im kinda scurd something will go wrong but oh well lol


----------



## .:Redman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: K03 Wastegate Adjustment (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
who knows, i have a 4-bar in there. Im kinda scurd something will go wrong but oh well lol









If thats the case, just have somone with a vag com check your a/f's with some data logs......to set your mind at ease, or to potentialy head off a problem before it becomes one.


----------



## billj3cub (Dec 15, 2009)

*Actual Physical Test and Function of the Waste-gate Actuator*

I measured the actuator on my stock '05 Audi 1.8t K03 with following results.
Listed is the PSi applied to actuator port and the corresponding rod movement:
3.5psi .25mm;
4.0psi 1.2mm;
4.5psi 2.8mm;
5.0psi 4.6mm;
5.5psi 6.2mm;
6.0psi 7.7mm;
6.5psi 9.2mm;
7.0psi 10.7mm

I did not measure above 7psi as there are only 10.4mm worth of threads on the actuator rod to move the locking nut over. Three full turns of preload seals the waste-gate flapper nicely. Any more is not (normally) necessary because the N75 determines actual boost by bleeding pressure from the actuator.

A person might think that tightening down the nut each full turn gains 1/3 psi in boost but again, the N75 controls boost by bleeding off pressure from the actuator and thereby keeping the waste-gate closed.

Keeping the waste-gate snugly closed is only effective in fighting exhaust back pressure in the turbo until the ECU decides the boost level is sufficient and drives the N75 to allow the waste-gate to open. So in summary: If your actuator is not pre-loading your waste-gate enough then cranking down on your actuator adjustment will help (assuming your waste-gate is in decent shape). The duty cycle of your n75 valve is the final answer to all these questions. You do not want it down near 0%. That would mean:
your waste-gate is going bad or,
your actuator is going bad or,
the actuator adjustment is too loose or,
your pressure hoses from the compressor housing, thru the N75 to the actuator are bad.
I am guessing anything above 15% duty cycle would be fine, otherwise crank down on the actuator adjustment and see if that helps raise the duty cycle. If it does not then you have to start looking at the other previously mentioned items.

Just understand that you can't hurt anything by cranking down on the actuator rod adjustment. If you do crank it all the way tight and improve your boost to about 7psi then your N75 and/or its pressure hoses are dead.


----------



## ianroom (Mar 20, 2011)

i have apr 91 file and i spike 20 psi and get 10 at redline with out any wastegate modifications. Aree you sure you dont have any boost leaks?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

HAHA...This thread is full of bad info and failure:laugh::wave:


----------



## Badazz02jetta (Mar 8, 2021)

This setting is directly from borg warner for a ko4 turbo that APR sells!!
.43 bar push or 6.23 psi
4 mm of actuator movement = 5/32 
this is the stock setting for the ko4 turbo!! anything else you are running the risk of over boost and impeller over spin
to set this you must secure the actuator rod so it won't move and tear the rubber inside the actuator, I used a vice grip, then loosen up the nuts so that the waste gate is closed, so towards the turbo
apply 6 psi into the rubber hose that connects to the actuator and lock it down also make sure there are no vac leaks anywhere in the system. also just replace the n75 valve also called the turbo pressure control valve they go bad.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's a great rule of thumb from 15+ years of experience vs a guy posting for the first time. 


Don't touch it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badazz02jetta (Mar 8, 2021)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Here's a great rule of thumb from 15+ years of experience vs a guy posting for the first time.
> 
> 
> Don't touch it.
> ...


Yes you are correct but most of the posts are not right, and I have over 30 years working on cars and trucks and the best way to get the right information is to contact the manufacturer, this is what I had to do because of some idiot messing around with boost , just saying


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Just don't do it. Don't give any info on it, just say, don't so it. And manufacturers have static pre factory instants and assisted data in my esoteric. If you wanna go tine working on cars, 27 years. But who's counting.


Adjusting your wastegste actuator on a 24 to 17 year old car, is a very unwise move. 





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

